# Renewing Temporary Residency Permit for Relative (Spouse)



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

I need to renew my temporary residency permit which is a relative's permit to reside with SAC spouse. Do I need to resubmit all documents I did in the initial application? ie. police clearance certificate, radiological report etc.
I originally thought I didn't but when I went to get the application form at Home Affairs today I was handed the full list of requirements from the original application and walked away before I read it and could ask. 
Please help! Silly me has 12 days to apply and I'm not sure if I need to run around after all the documents.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

This depends, but usually yes.

12 days to apply!? With an application receipt only you will not be able to travel in and out of SA. It's definitely time to speak to anyone you can to get advice.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

LegalMan said:


> This depends, but usually yes.
> 
> 12 days to apply!? With an application receipt only you will not be able to travel in and out of SA. It's definitely time to speak to anyone you can to get advice.


Hi LegalMan,

What do you mean 'with an application receipt only you will not be able to travel in and out of SA?'

If you have an application receipt one can freely travel by plane out of S.A. to their home country even if their current visa has expired? Or is that not right?


----------



## Jennybadenhorst (May 22, 2013)

Why does it 'depend'? 
Can i contact home affairs via telephone to find out?

Also, I thought you can travel with a receipt, that's what I was told when applying before. I have a flight booked 17th July to return home on holiday....


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The days of traveling with an application receipt are fast fading. The current wording of the Immigration Act and the new regulations do not allow for it.

Yes, you can get out, but you may not get back in again. Especially when you are in, for example, Turkey at 02:00 and trying to board, but airport officials will not let you since you cannot show a visa to South Africa, and Home Affairs is snug in bed.

The new regulations specifically cover this to say you cannot travel on a receipt/Form 20.


----------

